

Tachyon – A memory-centric distributed file system - state
http://tachyon-project.org/

======
state
Does anyone have any experience using this?

------
nirai
Last week a project called photon, and now a project called tachyon, I don't
get it, what's the idea? can't you find a proper name to your project?

~~~
CyberDildonics
Feel free to make something yourself and name it whatever you want.

